# What



## SunnyCait (Dec 9, 2009)

It is with a heavy heart that I write this... 

A few days ago, our young English lop was brought to me in quite a pathetic state by my wife... He was limp and unresponsive. It wasn't long untilhe passed away in my arms. 

I can't say how much I loved this sweet, cuddly, endearing little rabbit. I have never met a bunny who wanted as much human interaction as he did, or wanted to just be with you as much as him. I knew he loved us, as much as we loved him, because he showed it to us everyday. He was hilarious with his antics, and was always just doing the funniest things... This baby was so, so special, and our hearts are broken over his very untimely passing. I miss cuddling with him before bed so much. Myheart aches for the weight of him in my arms.... Or to have him nestled up beside me on the couch, just hanging out. I loved him very, very much. He meant so much to me, and I miss him so much. I am in tears typing this... It just isn't fair that he was taken away from us so soon. He was such a young bunny. It's just not right. 

Rest in peace my sweet darling... Don't forget to remember me.


[align=center]




[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]They say memories are golden
Well maybe that is true
I never wanted memories
I only wanted you[/align]


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 9, 2009)

RIP sweet baby What. You were a precious boy. I had the unfortunate honor of talking to Cait online when they found What and as he died. Cait, everyone love What and he was a special bunny. I know I'll never forget him even though I never met him.


----------



## Jessyka (Dec 9, 2009)

Oh no! What a startling end.  Rest in peace, What. :rainbow:


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 9, 2009)

Oh no! I saw the title of this thread and my heart sank...I hoped it was not you posting.

I'm heartbroken - and I'm so sorry for your loss. I was so looking forward to watching and hearing about him grow up through your stories and pictures.


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 9, 2009)

Oh no....I saw thename and knew. I'm so sorry for your loss.What was a gorgeous boy. My thoughts are with you.



ink iris:Binky Free What ink iris:

 :rainbow:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 9, 2009)

oh no my heart also sank when i saw this, i am so sorry, he was a cutie, hugs to you guys


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 9, 2009)

WOW this is sooo sad. Sorry for your loss


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 9, 2009)

I saw the name and my heart sank. I know what you are feeling and I wish you didn't have to go through this.


----------



## SunnyCait (Dec 9, 2009)

It's just he was so far into our hearts... He was my heart bunny, even in the short time we had him. He was just SPECIAL. Everyone loved him, so much. It's really hard to take care of the other bunns and let them out and whatnot and then he's not there, begging to be let out and be petted. It hurts.

We did have a necropsy done. He had myocarditus, which is inflamation of the heart. Just his heart gave out that night... It was probably caused by a virus, and then when the virus went away, his body continued to inflame the heart muscle, weakening it. He would have been in pain.  I just wish we had known sooner... We would have either got him on meds or had him PTS. 

I just wanted to say thanks to Shiloh for being there for me that night... It was heartbreaking but I am glad she was there. I truly appreciate that.


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 9, 2009)

Oh no! I am so sorry!  What was such a gorgeus bunny, I really admired him. I can't imagine what it's like to loose a bunny you are close to. 

Binky free What! xxxxxxx

ink iris:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 9, 2009)

I had the same heart sinking feeling as everyone else did when I saw What's name. He was such a handsome boy and I know how much you loved him. I'm so very sorry Cait. RIP What. :rainbow:


----------



## kirsterz09 (Dec 9, 2009)

Sorry for your loss, he was a beautiful bun and it seems that he was very much loved and had a great home with you.
Binky free little what :angelandbunny:


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 9, 2009)

I am so incredibly sorry. I saw the name and didn't want to believe it was your sweet little boy. Such a terrible shock and I know you cared so much for him. He had such a great life ahead of him, full of love and a wonderful family. I am glad you got the necropsy, though. It shows what we know is true--that there was nothing you could have done and he was hiding a very serious illness. My bf sitting here says I need to not get so worked up over bunnies and people I've never met, but I can't help it; What was such a special guy and had such a great family. Rest peacefully, sweet one.


----------



## kirbyultra (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I, too, couldn't believe it when I saw the name on the thread. 

Binky free, sweet What.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 9, 2009)

we're so sorry for your loss. He was certainly a gorgeous little guy and full of personality. It's almost like they steal part of your heart away, and when we have to say goodbye it leaves such a void. Rest in peace little one and binky free--you are loved and missed by all.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 9, 2009)

Oh No! I am so very sorry, Cait. He had so much ahead of him 

Jan


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry, Cait. I don't often visit here, as I'm prone to crying my eyes out at these announcements, but I saw What's name and had to come by. He was very special and his loss will be felt. I'm sorry you lost him so soon after welcoming him into your heart and home.


----------



## crystal (Dec 9, 2009)

oh my gosh I am in tears reading this. I am so sorry to read this news.

I know he had a great time with you guys. I hope the pain in your heart lessens each day...


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 9, 2009)

Cait, it seems like the most special bunnies only stay with us for a little while. You only had What for about a month and a half, right? But he sure made an impression on the forum and wormed his way into your heart in that time! I don't think the amount of time someone has a bunny affects how important they are to their owners.

What reminds me of my Tallulah in so many ways, even before he died. She was taken much too soon also and was incredibly special. 

I'm glad you had the necropsy done so now you know what exactly happened to him. Is the myocarditis a risk to your other bunnies? Could he have got it at the breeder's house, so maybe it wouldn't be safe to get another bunny from there? I just don't want you to go through the same thing again. After Tallulah died, my first instinct was to get one of her sisters, but the vet advised against it in case her sisters carried the same illness.

RIP little Whattie Butt.


----------



## BethM (Dec 9, 2009)

Oh Cait, I am so sorry. 

Binky free, sweet What.
:rainbow:


----------



## SunnyCait (Dec 10, 2009)

It would only be a risk if they had the same virus and their bodies reacted the same way to the virus. Some critters (and people, too) their body can correct itself, and the problem is "gone", and in others it may not be serious enough to warrant anything to be done about it. The virus could have been anything... in people it can be caused even be caused by the common cold or flu. 

Then myocarditus also may not even be caused by a virus in this case. It could have been bacteria, mold... It's hard to say exactly where he got it from, and if it was something that could be a repeat in the breeders rabbits, or affect our own rabbits at home. I asked about our rabbits, and the vet said that if they were acting COMPLETELY normal, not even any subtle change, then they were probably fine and not to worry.

It sucks, because it's like... Who knows. Do we risk getting another rabbit from them, or is it a one off thing? I have no idea.


----------



## l.lai (Dec 10, 2009)

Sorry for your loss  he was adorable.

What species was he?


----------



## SunnyCait (Dec 10, 2009)

He was a rabbit. Haha! His breed was English lop.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 10, 2009)

Cait I don't normally come into this section but I saw the name and said "oh No" he was such an adorable boy. I'm sorry he was taken away to soon.

:hug1:


----------



## hln917 (Dec 10, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. I'm fairly new here and he sounded so cute so I went back and read about him. He was such a gorgeous bunny and I was crying as I saw his pictures. I can only imagine what you're going thru.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Dec 11, 2009)

I am so sorry Cait... Will be thinking of you and your family 
:hug:

ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:
Rest peacefully, little What
Whadda bun you were...


----------



## hartleybun (Dec 11, 2009)

:rose: suchsad news. i am so sorry to read this. our thoughts are with you at this sad time. xx


----------



## cheryl (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm sorry you lost your boy


----------



## JimD (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry 

Binky free little one.
ray::rainbow::bunnyangel:
*** see you on the other side ! ***


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 18, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Binky free What.

Dave


----------

